# Trip to Copper Mountain



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Last time we went to Copper we stayed in Silverthorne renting a vacation condo for 6 people.
There should be plenty places you can get grocery. We did as we made breakfast in the condo.
I don't know about checked bags because I drove from Omaha to CO but I would imagine getting something padded and then put your jacket and pants in there for extra padding.
Night life it really depends. I mean the resort close at 4PM. I bought some weed to try but none of my friends would touch it. They thought it was cocaine or something lol.
As for transportation, you are better off taking the shuttle unless you plan to rent a 4x4, it gets icy and snowy up there.
Copper is great place for all kinds of levels. Their runs are pretty open. I also enjoyed getting lost on back of the mountain too. It's a beautiful place to get lost.


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Last time we went to Copper we stayed in Silverthorne renting a vacation condo for 6 people.
> There should be plenty places you can get grocery. We did as we made breakfast in the condo.
> I don't know about checked bags because I drove from Omaha to CO but I would imagine getting something padded and then put your jacket and pants in there for extra padding.
> Night life it really depends. I mean the resort close at 4PM. I bought some weed to try but none of my friends would touch it. They thought it was cocaine or something lol.
> ...


Where did you get groceries? Did you walk or take a bus/shuttle? I got you on lodging now, you stayed outside of the mountain. I think we are definitely staying on the mountain!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

paladyr said:


> Where did you get groceries? Did you walk or take a bus/shuttle? I got you on lodging now, you stayed outside of the mountain. I think we are definitely staying on the mountain!


There is a walmart also whole foods by Fisco.
I drove because I had a car.
I believe my friends book it on airbnb. It's cheaper if you have several people.
We stayed in Silverthorn. It's about 10 minutes drive to Copper. You don't want to get out of the mountain in the evening. It's a nightmare.


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

speedjason said:


> There is a walmart also whole foods by Fisco.
> I drove because I had a car.
> I believe my friends book it on airbnb. It's cheaper if you have several people.
> We stayed in Silverthorn. It's about 10 minutes drive to Copper. You don't want to get out of the mountain in the evening. It's a nightmare.


Oh yea duh you said you had a car lol. 

So sounds like we should plan on taking a shuttle from the Airport to the mountain, then taking a bus to Frisco hopefully before 1pm to get stuff and get back to avoid traffic right?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

It shouldn't be too bad between Copper and Frisco (clarification:not "Fisco"). The huge bulk of the I-70 traffic doesn't get on until you hit the Breckenridge Traffic that dumps on to I-70 at Frisco, and then there is more than dumps on at Silverthorne (from Keystone & A Basin). Between Copper and Frisco, you will have minimal Copper Traffic and some Vail/Beaver Creek traffic. Copper is my home mountain, so I have seen these patterns for years. You plan looks fine to me..


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

deagol said:


> It shouldn't be too bad between Copper and Frisco (clarification:not "Fisco"). The huge bulk of the I-70 traffic doesn't get on until you hit the Breckenridge Traffic that dumps on to I-70 at Frisco, and then there is more than dumps on at Silverthorne (from Keystone & A Basin). Between Copper and Frisco, you will have minimal Copper Traffic and some Vail/Beaver Creek traffic. Copper is my home mountain, so I have seen these patterns for years. You plan looks fine to me..


Sweet thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

paladyr said:


> Oh yea duh you said you had a car lol.
> 
> So sounds like we should plan on taking a shuttle from the Airport to the mountain, then taking a bus to Frisco hopefully before 1pm to get stuff and get back to avoid traffic right?



Talk to your shuttle company. For us, we hired a shuttle company where the driver was nice enough to make a pit stop at Costco for us. Just call up the company ahead of time and see if they are willing to do that for you.


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

Maierapril said:


> paladyr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yea duh you said you had a car lol.
> ...


That would be awesome if the shuttle company stopped at Frisco for us. I'll check into that!


----------

